# Bored due to bad weather, so made a couple of small hammers.



## Ed. (Jan 29, 2013)

Over the last week or so we have been feeling the effects of a cyclone up in the the northern part of S.E. Qld (Australia) as it started moving down the coast toward my area, the wind increased here and it basically put a stop to any ideas of doing anything outside, howling winds, torrential rain and just plain miserable, not the greatest incentive to do anything outside. So after being cooped up inside and looking after the dog (she just had all her fur shaved off the day before, it was very matted) for that period I was going stir crazy  :nuts: so the first day the wind died down to a more pleasant 35knots, I decided it was time to get inside the garage and do some tinkering. 

Always wanted a small hammer as I have always used big, huge and ginormous hammers so these will be used for more "delicate" hammering, made it on my lathe using a of a bit stainless steel rod I had lying on the floor, it didn't turn out too bad so then proceeded to make its smaller brother.

The heads are press fitted on to the shafts, the first one was 29cm long with a 7cm head 564gm, and the second was 22.5cm long and 56mm and 317gm 

Or in imperial: 11.42" x 2.76" 19.9 oz, and 8.86" x 2.2" 11.2 oz, for those on the other side of the pond who aren't into metrics. 

The shafts have a 1 Degree of taper on them from the head down to the knurled handle.

Gave the heads a bit of heat treatment and I liked the colour, so left it as is and didn't polish it off. :biggrin:

As a side note, it's all over now and the sun is out, and it is now 32 degrees centigrade and feels like 85% humidity so sweating like crazy. We can't win!


----------



## Ed. (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Shawn, I also was thinking about making a brass hammer but a small one, unfortunately I used up all my spare brass rod on another job so will have to wait till I get some more.
I usually prefer to get measuring tapes that have both metric and imperial markings but these ones came up as a bargain price of $1 each so grabbed 5 of them. ) I grew up in the transition from imperial to metric so I can't quite get my mind used to just using the one measuring system.

Cheers

Ed.


----------



## hq308 (Jan 29, 2013)

Well done Ed. glad to see you survived the cyclone, we've been feeling the tail end of it down here in Sydney over the weekend.


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice hammers. I would like to make one out of brass as well and maybe even aluminum.

Glad you didn't get any damage frrom the storm.


----------



## Ed. (Jan 29, 2013)

hq308 said:


> Well done Ed. glad to see you survived the cyclone, we've been feeling the tail end of it down here in Sydney over the weekend.



Hi Dave, how have you been lately, where we live, it just gets wet and windy and we never have had our home flooded (yet), as much as I don't like to admit it we really needed this rain as it has been very dry up here, the last decent rain we had was very early last year. I do feel for the guys up north though, but really, it is near the tropics up there so monsoons and cyclones are to be expected. A lot of houses shouldn't be built where they were.

At least this gave me an excuse to go outside and tinker in the shed. So how's the HQ going? any more bit's that you have added or enhanced! 

Cheers

Ed.


----------



## Ed. (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Turbinedoctor, brass I can understand, but not sure what you would use hammer made out of aluminium for, does your user name have something to do with it?

Cheers

Ed.


----------



## hq308 (Jan 29, 2013)

You're not wrong about needing the rain, my grass has grown more in the last 3 days than it has in the last 3 weeks. The gardens really needed the rain.

Haven't done a lot to the HQ, mostly just been driving it. I've been using most of my shed time doing some porting on a set of VN heads for it. I just finished doing a new bell crank for the accelerator on Sunday, just need some decent weather to get it out and take some photos so I can update my thread.


----------



## Ed. (Jan 29, 2013)

hq308 said:


> I just finished doing a new bell crank for the accelerator on Sunday, just need some decent weather to get it out and take some photos so I can update my thread.



Hey Dave, if I remember correctly, didn't you already make a smick looking one earlier or is this new one an improved model?

Cheers
Ed.


----------



## upTheHill (Jan 29, 2013)

shawn said:


> ... think that is the first (strictly) metric measuring tape I have ever seen.



I was thinking the same thing, really threw me til I realized they were metric.
very nice work, I think I'm going to have to put a small one in my to do list.


----------



## hq308 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ed. said:


> Hey Dave, if I remember correctly, didn't you already make a smick looking one earlier or is this new one an improved model?
> 
> Cheers
> Ed.



This one is "new and improved" I always felt the first one was a bit bulky so I made another one.


----------

